# Lacquer finish on pine.



## JoeMcc (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi all, I'm staining some pine baseboard. I would like to learn how to use lacquer as a finish. I have a spray gun with my air compressor. What is the mixture rate with lacquer and thinner? Do I sand between application? Thanks Guys Joe


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

JoeMcc said:


> Hi all, I'm staining some pine baseboard. I would like to learn how to use lacquer as a finish. I have a spray gun with my air compressor. What is the mixture rate with lacquer and thinner? Do I sand between application? Thanks Guys Joe



I would start with a lacquer sanding sealer. For the lacquer, it would depend on the brand what the thinning would be. Some are labeled "ready to spray", and others work well thinned 50%. I would sand with 320x in between coats. You may also consider adding a small amount of retarder in warmer and/or humid climates...it helps prevent blushing, and lets it flow out better.


----------



## JoeMcc (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank You for your reply. I will try what you suggested. Joe


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Generally you want to thin the lacquer as little as possible. Whatever the gun dictates to get a good fan and coverage. The more you thin the finish the more coats you will need to apply.

I never use a sanding sealer for my lacquers, just self seal. Make sure the lacquer you use can be used as a self seal, some require a sealer.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Leo

I never used to seal until very recently.
Normally I use pre-cat lacquer which is self sealing. Recently I had a bunch of new and relatively new furniture that a decorator wanted painted different colors. I called tech support for Gemini and asked them what was the safest procedure and thay told me to use a vinyl sealer. Clean the furniture real good, then hit with the sanding sealer in an area about 1' X 2 ' if I could. Wait a few hours for it to thoroughly dry and sand it and scratch it and scrape it. If it abrades or scrapes off that is ok, as long as it dont peel off. Once the sealer is on then go ahead with the colored lacquer. Apparently, the vinyl sealer sticks to almost anything. So now that i have about 5 gallons left over I am using it up and I really like it for clear coating also.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Vinyl sealer is a different puppy. It is like shellac, you use it as an isolation barrier. Its sanding qualities are not that great. Where as a sanding sealer is designed to sand easy. Only thing it is the weak link in the adhesion game and is the most likely culprit of finish failure (not VS). I would rather shoot just one product then have to swap out guns cleaning more stuff and everything else that comes along with multiple products. Some jobs I have 4 guns going, no need for a fifth.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*lacquer sealer ?*

i spray a cabnet grade lacquer on all my item's jewelry box's small tables plant stands large dressers and any other item's i make I use *ML Campbell* Pre-catalyzed *lacquer* It cost a lot but You get what you pay for The cheep stuff from box's stors's No way i would use them But that is Me I use sanding sealer on *porous wood Works for me *


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

What are you paying for the MLC laq. I assum MagnaMax. I get mine for around $26/gal in satin.


----------



## shopsmithtom (Nov 3, 2009)

Remember to ventilate, ventilate, ventilate.


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 10, 2009)

shopsmithtom said:


> Remember to ventilate, ventilate, ventilate.


 
x 2!!


----------



## bheger (Jan 17, 2010)

i spray it all the time i use a pre catalized lacquer and dont have to thin at all. I use a croix turbine sprayer .


----------

